# How to price your photo work (publications)



## Red_Jade (Jul 23, 2019)

Hello friends,

I have just signed up today! May I seek your thoughts/advice how to price your photo work, on a per image basis? I am a hobbyist (from the Philippines) and recently requested by a publisher for the use of a photo work for a text book. I wanted to give it for free as the textbook is for public schools but I have some reservation knowing that I must also respect the industry as a whole.

How do we strike a balance between wanting to support our country but at the same time, giving value to the artistry of Filipinos--both amateur and professional photographers? In this case, if you were the photographer (an amateur), how much will you charge for the use of your image, if indeed you will charge? (Please imagine it were you in this situation.)

I will appreciate your thoughts! Thanks so much! God bless!

-Red Jade

NOTE: This query particularly applies for Philippine-based photographers only but all others may still want to send replies.


----------



## chuasam (Aug 8, 2019)

wrong subforum


----------



## AlanKlein (Aug 9, 2019)

Have you asked the publisher what is their standard fee payment?  Did he ask for the photo for free?  Since the publisher intends to make a profit on the sale of his books, it is reasonable to expect him to pay for your photo.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 9, 2019)

Moved to the appropriate forum

Alan is correct; in cases like this, step one should always be, "What is your budget for this project?" or words to that effect.  Recognize that almost never will they respond with their maximum offer, so in most cases you can easily add another 5-10% to it, sometimes more.  Textbooks are a unique niche.  They're a 'low numbers' publication, and don't generate anywhere near the revenue of say, a Harry Potter novel, so while you should be compensated, it might not be at the same rate as other published work.  If you're happy with what the publisher offers you, then job done.  Release the images, and wait for the cheque (or vice-versa if you prefer).


----------

